# Has anyone actually gone to the Coastal Scents store?



## Fataliya (Jan 24, 2009)

It's in Naples, Florida.

I was thinking about going in there tomorrow, since I'm in Tampa.

If you've gone in, how awesome was it??


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jan 24, 2009)

I've been wondering this myself... I may have to drive my brother to Tampa soon, so I might make the trip myself. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 24, 2009)

Grrr, couldn't get hubby to wake up, so I didn't get to hit the CS store. I'll have to order what I need online I guess. 

The good thing is, it only takes 1 day for my package to arrive, lol.


----------



## ashk36 (Jan 24, 2009)

i wanna go i wanna go!! i wish i were closer to florida. maybe i can talk the bf into a florida vacation this summer. oh that'd be sweeeet.


----------



## KarlaKayM (Feb 5, 2009)

Would love to know what kind of wxperience you have there.....


----------



## user79 (Feb 6, 2009)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f167/c...as-etc-114496/


----------

